# Gibson tracters



## johnlee99 (May 25, 2013)

How much can a gibson lawn tracter lift with a loader bucket


----------



## johnlee99 (May 25, 2013)

How much weight can a gibsonlawn tracter lift with a loader bucket


----------



## Brutus (Oct 6, 2012)

johnlee99 said:


> How much can a gibson lawn tracter lift with a loader bucket


What model Gibson do you have?


----------

